# BioVam



## jtstar (Apr 25, 2011)

Has anyone ever used BioVam and if so do you recomend it


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 25, 2011)

What is it? More information and link please.


----------



## jtstar (Apr 25, 2011)

Our natural organic BioVam product provides the mycorrhiza fungi which move nutrients into the roots of your plants and loosens up the soils around the roots of each plant. Beneficial Aerobic Bacteria in BioVam can then fix nitrogen out of the air, solubilize minerals, reduce organic material in the soil into plant nutrients and build soil tilth. Trichoderma fungi in BioVam promote root growth and fight off fungal pathogens in the soils. BioVam furnishes important soil life that lives in and around the roots of your plants. BioVam will work with all plants, even with non-mycorrhizal plants because all plants respond to the Trichoderma fungi and Aerobic Bacteria which are part of BioVam
www.Affordable organic gardening products to grow healthy plants: BioVam, Biosol Mix, Planters II, Natures Own Growing System Tea Brewer, Yucca Extract.

www.tandjenterprises.com/


----------



## grapeman (Apr 25, 2011)

This product has been around for years now and has its followers. The guy showing the vineyard says it is that productive that young because of the product. My vineyard was just a vigorous and productive without it. Who knows if it is great or just plain old snake oil.......................................


----------

